# Look, EU motor! 120kW 50Nm



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

http://www.fimea.it/produzione/trazione/n80.htm

Came across this tonight! My Italian extends as far as "What is Italian?" so I can't share much more than the figures shown, but an interesting motor, and controller even more so! There seems to be a 700V controller option, Beefy Siemens motor anyone? Could drive a custom Azure Siemens to 4x voltage for REAL power!

Anyone able to translate please?

EDIT: That's obviously *500Nm!* unacceptable typo there, sorry! Moderators, can you repair it please?


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Use google translate:

http://translate.google.com/transla....fimea.it/produzione/trazione/n80.htm&act=url


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

tylerwatts said:


> http://www.fimea.it/produzione/trazione/n80.htm
> 
> Came across this tonight! My Italian extends as far as "What is Italian?" so I can't share much more than the figures shown, but an interesting motor, and controller even more so! There seems to be a 700V controller option, Beefy Siemens motor anyone? Could drive a custom Azure Siemens to 4x voltage for REAL power!
> 
> ...


 
I think cost is matter...and 100kw is peak or nominal?


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Three-phase asynchronous electric motors for electric cars

Three-phase asynchronous electric motor N80
Made in Italy - Patent pending n. MI2011U000265 - MI2011U000269

Ideal for electric cars, commercial vehicles, motor Can be supplied complete with controller IGBT 400V 400A / 400A 700V Voltage on request up to 500 V shaft and made ​​to your specifications



Specifications Standard versions
AC three-phase asynchronous electric motor	N80
Rated voltage *	300Vdc	400Vdc	500Vdc
Rated power	60kW	80kW	100kW
Rated speed	2000rpm	2800rpm	3600rpm
Maximum torque	500nm
Length mm	415
Mm diameter	320
Maximum efficiency	92%
Maximum speed	6000 rpm
Mass	120kg
Cooling	liquid
Protection	IP65
* Supply voltage of the controller
Three phase electric motors for traction
N20 Engine
N30 Engine
N30 engine 8kW
N50 Engine
N60 Engine
N80 Engine
MEC series engines
500 electric
Smart cabrio electric
FIMEA engineering srl - Viale Papa Giovanni XXIII 18 / A 20060 Liscate (MI) Italy - Tel: (+39) 02.95.87.329 - Fax (+39) 02.95.87.855 - [email protected] information copyright | Data protection Personal | Terms and Conditions | Site Map | Valid XHTML | Valid CSS

Yes, Google chrome has a magic translate button.

miz


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks Miz!

120kW is peak I believe, but it plenty power! Don't know the parts at all, so not sure how reliable or well made they will be but I expect they're reasonable since they're used in conversions for OEs etc.

Just thought I'd share...


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

tylerwatts said:


> Thanks Miz!
> 
> 120kW is peak I believe, but it plenty power! Don't know the parts at all, so not sure how reliable or well made they will be but I expect they're reasonable since they're used in conversions for OEs etc.
> 
> Just thought I'd share...


 
thank you for good news


----------



## E30_Dave (Apr 19, 2012)

Has anyone enquired as to prices and availability to the UK ?


----------



## sourcefinder (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi,

I don't know the motor, but I know the controller.
We wanted to install a 120 kW motor in one of our boats and bought the controller mentioned above. At this point of time they told is that the 700V controller is not in production.

We found another company that started cooperation with us and now we can resell a 140 kW continous power / 190 kW peak power motor. The controller is integrated in the top of the motor. It is liquid oil cooled. 

We can sell it worldwide. Just send me a message if you are interested.

See the attached file.

Best Regards
Hermann


----------

